

Clickpass (YC 07) launches - Founder's launch story, feelings and post-analysis - danielha
http://www.immadsnewworld.com/2008/03/clickpass-launches-launch-story.html

======
mwerty
Bug report: I linked my hn username to clickpass. When I go to clickpass.com,
I keep getting redirected to <http://www.clickpass.com/account_intro/intro_1>.
Please always leave me with access to the landing page; I cannot even get to a
support form now.

~~~
immad
Hey mwerty,

I know what the issue is, sorry about that I am going to put in a fix. Thanks
for the feedback!

update: fixed

~~~
mwerty
Thanks and best of luck!

